# WAR III Dates



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2009)

OK, the plannin is officially beginning for WAR III in 2010.
Here are a choice of dates, pick the one that works best for you and we'll move forward from there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2009)

What...no "any of the above"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> What...no "any of the above"?


 
You can add that to the poll if you wish, but that option isn't available in edit for mere mortals....


----------



## short stop (Aug 10, 2009)

Its gotta be  before turkey season  opener ---


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 10, 2009)

The twelf here


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 10, 2009)

12th here


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 10, 2009)

Same place?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Same place?


 
Let's hammer one thing at a time out.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 10, 2009)

curtain #1 bob ....i mean scooty ;-]


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 11, 2009)

I have no idea what I'll be doing on any of those dates,so I'm going with the "doesn't matter" option.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I have no idea what I'll be doing on any of those dates,so I'm going with the "doesn't matter" option.


 
Sounds like a safe bet.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm just checking the earliest one cuz the colder, the better


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I could plan that far ahead.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 11, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Same place?





scooter1 said:


> Let's hammer one thing at a time out.



My understanding was that Mike already expanded the field that we camped in so that WAR III would be bigger and better. 

or were you planning on moving WAR III, Scoot?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> My understanding was that Mike already expanded the field that we camped in so that WAR III would be bigger and better.
> 
> or were you planning on moving WAR III, Scoot?


 
Not planning on anything in regards to location yet, just trying to get the date nailed down first, then we'll start talkin to the where folks. Mikes place would be first choice of course.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2009)

yup...talked to Mike personally at the Blast...he cut down that 1st row of tree line as you come in...opened up a lot more area for camping and setting up!   He's psych'ed about the upcoming years event.   He even plans on being in town for most of it this time!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2009)

March 20th is opening day for turkey so I voted the 12th.


----------



## Bill Mc (Aug 12, 2009)

12th is fine but any date is OK.


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2009)

i vote 26th 27th 28th because the 28th is my birthday and that means its less likely ill be in the woods.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 12, 2009)

Ill vote after deer season is over, wayyyyyyyy too early for any planing of a date for something like this, yall need to hold off a few months!!!!! like 5 or 6!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> Ill vote after deer season is over, wayyyyyyyy too early for any planing of a date for something like this, yall need to hold off a few months!!!!! like 5 or 6!!!


 
Unfortunately planning an event this size won't wait that long. We'll let you know when it's gonna be, so you can work your schedule around it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2009)

I voted March 12th.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dont be too critical on me...But what exactly is this WAR event????


----------



## dutchman (Aug 13, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> Dont be too critical on me...But what exactly is this WAR event????



http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106

You can read about W.A.R. II by clicking the link posted above and reading the threads. That'll get you up to speed.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 13, 2009)

Dutch what weekend are we doing the primitive skills at NGT ?????


----------



## dutchman (Aug 13, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Dutch what weekend are we doing the primitive skills at NGT ?????



March 6-7.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Aug 17, 2009)

Al33 said:


> March 20th is opening day for turkey so I voted the 12th.



I would agree the 12th sounds like a good date.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 17, 2009)

slip said:


> i vote 26th 27th 28th because the 28th is my birthday and that means its less likely ill be in the woods.



26th is mine


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 17, 2009)

kentuckychuck said:


> I would agree the 12th sounds like a good date.





Nugefan said:


> Dutch what weekend are we doing the primitive skills at NGT ?????



NGT........North Georgia Tech ???


----------



## dutchman (Aug 17, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> NGT........North Georgia Tech ???



Nope. North Georgia Traditional Archery Club, or NGT for short... You need to put March 6-7 on your calendar, too Steve. We're in Gainesville...


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 17, 2009)

I went for the 12th. Heck if you wanted, move it into late Feb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2009)

We'll give this a couple more days then we're gonna nail the lid on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2009)

Alrighty then, Friday afternoon we're cutting this poll off and going with the most popular date. Y'all get ready..


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 19, 2009)

I voted the 12th, lets gets this thing going


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2009)

bulletproof1510 said:


> I voted the 12th, lets gets this thing going


 
I agree. It's time to nail it down.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think we can go ahead and call this one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I think we can go ahead and call this one


 
Yup, you wanna start the WAR III thread or do you want me to do it??


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll make the call to make sure everything is good to go and give you a holler.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Any news? Updates?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Any news? Updates?


 
Nope, let us get the FPG done and over with and we'll get the WAR III engine revved up.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2009)

slip said:


> i vote 26th 27th 28th because the 28th is my birthday and that means its less likely ill be in the woods.



_More_ likely you'll git a birthday whuppin' that Sunday,too!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> _More_ likely you'll git a birthday whuppin' that Sunday,too!



pfft, gotta catch me first


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I went with anytime too. To far in advance, but I'm good for just about anytime.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 13, 2009)

I am good with anytime I plan to work my schedule out however I need to make it to this also.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't forget your dutch oven!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Nope, let us get the FPG done and over with and we'll get the WAR III engine revved up.



Rev 'er up! Kick in that 4-barrel,an' let's _roll!_


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2009)

Im ready for WAR!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 14, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im ready for WAR!!!



Me too!  I might even break down and buy a tent for WAR!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Me too!  I might even break down and buy a tent for WAR!



I got a tent fer ya 






Whos gonna be incharge of this thing?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 14, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Me too!  I might even break down and buy a tent for WAR!



Whatever you do, don't try and set it up drunk. That's a good way to bend some tent poles.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Whatever you do, don't try and set it up drunk. That's a good way to bend some tent poles.



_Always_ get your nest set up before dark!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Me too!  I might even break down and buy a tent for WAR!



There is room in mine for two.  I even have a King size mattress.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 14, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> There is room in mine for two.  I even have a King size mattress.



I didn't know hay rolls were considered "mattresses".


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Whatever you do, don't try and set it up drunk. That's a good way to bend some tent poles.



I have never laughed so hard while watching someone pitch a tent as I did when you were pitching yours



BBQBOSS said:


> There is room in mine for two.  I even have a King size mattress.



You always go to bed a little too early


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I have never laughed so hard while watching someone pitch a tent as I did when you were pitching yours


----------



## Jranger (Oct 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I have never laughed so hard while watching someone pitch a tent as I did when you were pitching yours



That sounds sooooooo wrong....


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 15, 2009)

Jranger said:


> That sounds sooooooo wrong....



You're right. That doesn't sound too good....


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> You're right. That doesn't sound too good....



Never knew that big a fish lived in the fields of N. Ga


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 15, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Never knew that big a fish lived in the fields of N. Ga





DOG...can't wait till the next one.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 29, 2009)

How is this shaping up?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> How is this shaping up?



Like a fat woman in a size 2 corset. 


Oh WOW! I ventured to the "Gatherings" section and actually read a thread.  I guess I don't look like such a big dummy anymore.  Then again, depends on who you talk to I guess.


----------



## Swede (Nov 29, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Like a fat woman in a size 2 corset.
> 
> 
> Oh WOW! I ventured to the "Gatherings" section and actually read a thread.  I guess I don't look like such a big dummy anymore.  Then again, depends on who you talk to I guess.



Big dummy


----------



## Ga_mike (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like Me and wife might join in this year!.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2009)

It will be good times. Just as the first two were.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2009)

I voted for the 12th-14 as I would finally get to make one of these.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 2, 2009)

When, where, what, etc? Any updates? I'm lookin forward to WARIII


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Plannin' on bein' there for the first time myself... woot!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2009)

Planning to attend my first as well


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be there.

I think maybe Adventure Outdoors will donate some stuff. I'll be checking.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 16, 2010)

hmmm


----------

